# So I'm watching the Boondock Saints for the first time...



## wannabguitarist (Jun 30, 2010)

This movie fucking kicks ass. Is the second one worth getting?


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I havent seen the 2nd. My fav part in the 1st is when he drops the toilet on the dude head. Damn I was rollin!


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes and FUCK YES


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## windu (Jul 2, 2010)

yea the 2nd is just as funny if not funnier


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 2, 2010)

Am I the only person wondering why he hasn't watched it yet?!


----------



## liquidcow (Jul 3, 2010)

Check out 'Overnight', the documentary about Troy Duffy who directed the film, it's pretty amusing.


----------



## Razorgrin (Jul 3, 2010)

Wasn't bad, and I realize that I'm going to be the unpopular one here, but that movie was _not_ worth the hype. (It's been my experience that they never are.) Willem Dafoe might be the best part of it.

I grew up pretty close to Boston, so there may have been a bit more rampant fanboi/girlism as a result of proximity, but still. Turns out hundreds of people screaming about how amazing a movie is _can_ be wrong.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 3, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Am I the only person wondering why he hasn't watched it yet?!



Doesn't matter. He noticed his mistake (not seeing it), and corrected it (seeing it).


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 7, 2010)

Gonna try to pickup the second one today



josh pelican said:


> Am I the only person wondering why he hasn't watched it yet?!



We all make mistakes


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Am I the only person wondering why he hasn't watched it yet?!



Because it's horribly over-hyped and over-quoted so you don't even have to see the movie to know what it's about; just use quotes other people have said and when people talk about the scene before/after that quote, be like "Yeah it was awesome!"

Maybe that's why?


----------



## yellowv (Jul 8, 2010)

They are both awesome. Watch the second NOW!!!


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 8, 2010)

god, do NOT watch the second one, please don't do it. I loved the first one, and usually spend my days pretending that I hadn't seen the second.


----------



## lobee (Jul 8, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> god, do NOT watch the second one, please don't do it. I loved the first one, and usually spend my days pretending that I hadn't seen the second.



THIS!

I've been a fan of the first one for a long time, and I wasn't even aware they made a Boondock Saints sequel until reading about it in this thread. I watched "number two"(as it should be referred to, for teeming with shit shall it ever be) the next day and I wanted to tear out my eyeballs because using them for any sort of pleasurable viewing thereafter would be tainted by the ocular skull-fucking I forced upon myself for watching that turd. If I could somehow send visual signals from my anus to my brain instead of through my optic nervelike seeing the world through really smelly rose-colored glasses(or brown-eyed asses, as it were)anything I saw would _still_ be less shitty in comparison. 



























Ok, it wasn't _that_ bad. Don't get me wrong, it was bad. Like, a lot bad. I just like hyperbole.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 9, 2010)

The second movie plays like a Tarantino movie, but worse. I didn't know that was possible, but there ya go.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 9, 2010)

I like this movie and it was pretty decent, but it was nothing to go apeshit over. Could care less if I saw it again.
The second was ok, but I wouldn't watch it again.



Razorgrin said:


> Turns out hundreds of people screaming about how amazing a movie is _can_ be wrong.



Yep. Avatar is an example


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 9, 2010)

the second is just as awesome


----------



## Razorgrin (Jul 9, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> Yep. Avatar is an example


Agreed. I won't lie - I liked it - but it's nowhere near the cinematic masterpiece everyone makes it out to be. (I was mostly in it for the setting anyway.)


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Aug 4, 2010)

Loved the first one... but I've heard from pretty much everyone that the second one blows...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 4, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Loved the first one... but I've heard from pretty much everyone that the second one blows...




na the movie is just not as serious, it was more comical than anything IMO


----------



## Bungle (Aug 5, 2010)

I just saw the second one the other day, I thought it was pretty ordinary, but I loved the first one.


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 5, 2010)

YES! i watched the second first and went crazy finding the first cause now where had it, most badd ass movie ever. the second one is funnier id say but both real good. 
i hope they make a third, its possible


----------



## slapnutz (Sep 5, 2010)

Loved loved loved the first one... however the 2nd one tries too hard to be "cool" like the first one and fails for the most part.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 5, 2010)

Razorgrin said:


> Wasn't bad, and I realize that I'm going to be the unpopular one here, but that movie was _not_ worth the hype. (It's been my experience that they never are.) Willem Dafoe might be the best part of it.
> 
> I grew up pretty close to Boston, so there may have been a bit more rampant fanboi/girlism as a result of proximity, but still. Turns out hundreds of people screaming about how amazing a movie is _can_ be wrong.



I had no idea that people outside of the Boston area actually heard of the movie until recently. Catering to people who overplay their Irish ancestry is big business in these parts.


----------

